# 120V to 12V trigger



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I could swear I saw a thread on this and now can not find it!
I need a 12V trigger to activate and amp. Does anyone know of a 120V plug that will convert to 12V? I am planning on running an X-10 module from an IR receiver to turn the 120V on and then have some sort of converter to 12V to turn the amp on. 
Or if there is an easier way let me know.
Just for some more info my AVR is an Onkyo which does not have a 12V trigger and my zone 2 and 3 are already being used for other zones so that is not an option.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You could just buy an AC/DC 12v adapter (commonly known as a wall wart). You could then just put a 3/8" mono jack on the wire and plug that in, make sure the amperage on the adapter isn't higher than your amp needs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> You could just buy an AC/DC 12v adapter (commonly known as a wall wart). You could then just put a 3/8" mono jack on the wire and plug that in, make sure the amperage on the adapter isn't higher than your amp needs.


That would probly work, you could also add a switch to it. I think though commonly Trigger inputs are 3/16". Somewhere on Amazon they also sell a power strip that turns on the other outlets after the main one feels a draw. (Current sensing powerstrip):T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

There are also power strips that have built in 12V triggers and AC triggers that switch other outlets. In my case, I have a plug that goes from the power strip to the switched AC outlet on the preamp/receiver. When the receiver switches on, the power amp plugs activate on a delay.

But the wall wart thing will work as well. If you are close to the gear, I would pay extra for a switching or regulated power supply. they provide a more stable voltage and tend to be less noisy (slight hum or buzz is normal in a lot of these wall warts).

Good luck.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> There are also power strips that have built in 12V triggers and AC triggers that switch other outlets. In my case, I have a plug that goes from the power strip to the switched AC outlet on the preamp/receiver. When the receiver switches on, the power amp plugs activate on a delay.
> 
> But the wall wart thing will work as well. If you are close to the gear, I would pay extra for a switching or regulated power supply. they provide a more stable voltage and tend to be less noisy (slight hum or buzz is normal in a lot of these wall warts).
> 
> Good luck.


I did a search for "switching or regulated power supply"

http://www.powerstream.com/power2.html
is this what you mean?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, their 12V, 2A version is about $20, which is what I would expect. Sometimes you can get lucky and an old cordless phone or battery charger will have the right specs (and be free). 

If you've ever hooked a non-regulated power supply up to an oscilloscope, you can see their voltage jump around, sometimes up to +/- 50% of the rated voltage! :yikes: That and the humming noise make the cheap ones a non-starter for me. But if your gear was across the room or in a closet, you may get away with one of the cheaper ones.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Parts Express usually has Wall Warts for sale on the cheap.:T


----------

